# Need help with rescue booth



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I know this is short notice, but I would appreciate any help that I can get. This week my local GSD club is having a show and I will have a rescue booth set up at the show. I just found out that I might be able to have access to a power source and would be able to have my laptop plugged up. I would like to be able to have a slide show running on my computer showing various pictures of rescue dogs. The idea is to have before and after shots of the dogs. I know several rescues have done this and I would love to be able to use some pictures from other rescues. I am not the best with technology and was hoping that someone with much more experience would be willing to help. 

My orginal idea was to have a three ring notebook with before and after pictures with a brief bio of each dog that people could flip through. I would still like to have this in case I get there and it turns out there there is not enough plugs. Can anyone recommend a fast and inexpensive place that I could get some pictures printed out. Someone else recommend Walgreens and told me that I could go to their website and download the pictures and then go and pick them up at the store. Something like this would work great under the time constraints. I am still in the dark ages and have not used any websites to print pictures so any advice or suggestions would be great. 

So in sum I need before and after pics of rescue dogs, someone who would be willing to put these pictures together into a slide show and advice on a affordable and fast way of printing out some of the pictures all before Saturday. I know this is a lot, but I have seen some amazing thing happen on this board in a lot less time and I know we have some great members that could help me. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I think I can help with some, or even all, of what you need, and I'm sure there'll be plenty of others who can help, too!









For fast and affordable photos, how about using WalMart? They have a Digital Photo Center website at http://photos.walmart.com/ and you can have prints either shipped to you, or pick them up at a store closest to you. When you choose to pick them up, you can even get 1 hour prints!

WalMart is a good price for what you're getting and it's really convenient for most people since there are WalMart stores everywhere. Signing up to use the service takes less than a minute and uploading and selecting images to print is really, really easy, even if you don't know anything about computers.

As for a slide show - I'd be more than happy to help with that. Did you want a basic slide show with just images, or do you want it to have movies, text describing the dogs, and all that? I've made a couple of slide shows and videos in the past and can put something nice together pretty quick.

Incidentally, if you'd like to use my videos "Rescue Me" and "Hug your Dog" (first two videos on my YouTube page -http://youtube.com/profile?user=abbyk9) you are more than welcome. I can tell you how to download them from YouTube or place them on one of my websites to download directly.

Here's my before and after.

Before - this was taken the night we brought her home from the shelter. It's taken at our old apartment. Unfortunately I don't have her actual shelter photo.









After - this is at our new place in southern VA, taken last week.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

OMG I finally had a chance to view these two video's. It is a **** good thing I did not watch "Rescue me" at work. I was trying to hold it together, but I lost it when I saw Rapheal at the end. Echo was one of the first rescues that I worked with and I have probably worked more with Terry than I have anyone else. 

Both of these videos will be perfect for what I wanted. I was crying by the end of the first one and I was snapping my fingers by the end of the second one. This will be a nice balance. 

I am trying to put together some pictures of my rescues, but my home computer that has most of my pictures has a virus on it and I can not connect it to the internet, because it says that it is copying files to god only knows where. I am going to have to find a way to transfer the pictures to my laptop without the virus.

Will you please pm me the directions on how to download the videos to my laptop. I will not have access to the internet at the show.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Ok is there anyone out there that is good at finding old threads. I wanted to find the thread with the pictures that Donna took of Kyle's transport arriving up north. I would like people to understand that this transport takes a trailor full of dogs up north almost every single week to waiting families and rescues. I am hoping that these pictures will put things in perspective. Plus I love the picture of Kyle carrying Frisky (one of the dogs that I sent up to Echo) off the trailer.

I am also looking for some of the before and after pics of the MAS dogs. I think someone on this board has already done a slideshow of either MAS survivors or one in the memory of those that did not make it. I, for the life of me, can not remember who did it and how in the world to find it.

There were also two dogs that came to mind that made remarkable recoveries after rescues had saved them. I think one of them was named Draco and one of them was suffering from a thyroid condition and the other had severe allergies. 

Then there is Anna, Bravo, Ice, Gracie and Ruth. These are just a few that I can think of just off the top of my head.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: jazy's momOk is there anyone out there that is good at finding old threads. I wanted to find the thread with the pictures that Donna took of Kyle's transport arriving up north. I would like people to understand that this transport takes a trailor full of dogs up north almost every single week to waiting families and rescues. I am hoping that these pictures will put things in perspective. Plus I love the picture of Kyle carrying Frisky (one of the dogs that I sent up to Echo) off the trailer.


Ask and you shall receive :
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=178509&page=7#Post178509


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! YOU ROCK!

How could I forget Star. Now, does anyone know how to get in touch with Donna? Her pm box is full and I would like to ask her permission to use the pictures.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: jazy's mom
> 
> There were also two dogs that came to mind that made remarkable recoveries after rescues had saved them. I think one of them was named Draco and one of them was suffering from a thyroid condition and the other had severe allergies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Timber doesn't ring a bell but that doesn't mean anything. I suck with names.

Thanks for your help


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I am trying to put together some pictures of my rescues, but my home computer that has most of my pictures has a virus on it and I can not connect it to the internet, because it says that it is copying files to god only knows where. I am going to have to find a way to transfer the pictures to my laptop without the virus.


Would it be possible for you to burn them onto a CD-R on that computer and run a virus check on the CD before downloading them onto your other system? Or putting them on a thumb drive and doing the same (checking for viruses before downloading)? Your anti-virus program should let you select the location and scan before you download anything.

If you ask about this in the general chat room, you'll probably get better advice from the computer experts. My knowledge about viruses is rather limited.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm glad you liked my videos.









The "Hug your Dogs" video was made after the "Rescue Me" video, and it features photos submitted by forum members of them and their dogs. So you probably know every single dog in that video from this forum!

The "Rescue Me" video was the first dog-related video I made. There are some photos in it from the Urgent and Non-Urgent threads on this forum, as well as some that were submitted by rescues / rescuers via this forum. And a couple pictures came from Petfinder and Petharbor.

Each of the videos are .mpg files, and you should be able to play them with whatever program you normally use on your computer to play videos. I've put them into zip files and uploaded them on a web server I admin so you can download them. The direct links for each video are below. Right-click and select "save as" to save them to your computer, then unzip, and voila. (One note, they're pretty big files, so I hope you have a decent internet connection!)

Hug your Dog
http://www.bdmhistory.com/videos/hug_dogs.zip

Rescue Me
http://www.bdmhistory.com/videos/rescue_me.zip

Please let me know when you've downloaded them, so I can remove them from that server again.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Kathy Bronson did a beautiful memorial to MAS dogs. It is possible that someone at Brightstar still has it - it used to be on the Brightstar website.

dd


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Draco pix are here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=638823&page=2&fpart=5

You should probably ask raysmom for permission to use them.

dd


----------



## kneely (Jul 3, 2003)

Jazy's Mom - You are welcome to Bravo pics - there is a link to before pics on the front page of my petfinder link below... and there are some in the archives section as well.
Kerry


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh-let me know if you want anything of Anna-she was a TN girl!


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: jazy's momTHANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! YOU ROCK!
> 
> How could I forget Star. Now, does anyone know how to get in touch with Donna? Her pm box is full and I would like to ask her permission to use the pictures.


Hi Jaz,

Best way for anyone to get a hold of me is through my email address, [email protected]. 

Yes, you may use any photos of any of my dogs for your slideshow, including Star's transport, I'd be honored. The only time there may be an issue with any of the photos that I take is if they are photos taken specifically for a rescue, then those photos, in my mind, belong to the rescue and I'd need to ask permission from them first. But Chewbacca, Duke, Star, and I think Millie (gray area) and I also have MAS dog Marty and of course, W Virgina dog Sally and her clan, and senior Max, they'd all work and be available to you. I have LOTS of before and after photos, as I always try to photograph them at the shelter and behind the chain link fences before they go home. *If you want any of these, tell me what to do with them and how you'd like them received.*


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone for all your help. 

Donna and Jean I will pm you with my email address.

I think with the little time that I have before Saturday that the offers I have gotten will be plenty, but I would like to compile more before and afters pictures for future shows. So if anyone else thinks of a dog that has made a dramatic recovery after being pulled from the shelter or being rescued from a bad environment please let me know.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

One of the most shocking cases I have seen was posted here by pupresq - it was a schnauzer though, not a GSD.

http://www.louisvilleschnauzerrescue.com/Griffin.htm

Before pix are right at the bottom of the page and very distressing. So glad to see he is doing well now.

dd


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Well Donna since your pm box is full I will just include my email address here and if anyone else wants to send me pics that would be great also. It is [email protected].

Donna - I would appreciate any pictures of any of the wonderful dogs that you have helped save. My idea was to have the dogs before picture (shelter pic) on one side of a photo album and then have their after picture next to it. I would also love it if you have pictures that show the dogs progress over time. Of course I love all of your pictures because they really capture the dogs personality (especially Chewy) so anything that you send me I know will be great. 

Jean - I would really love some of Anna's first pics and then some of your favorite pictures of her now. I know it will be hard to choose just a few.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi Amy,

How did things go today and how did all the photos work out?


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Just sent you an email. Unfortunately I did not have time to do what I had planned, but I will use the photos for another event that I am working on for the fall. 

Sadly not many of the show people ventured over to where I had my table set up and the show ended several hours earlier than expected. I am going back for part of the day tomorrow and I am going to try to set up closer to where all the action is and see if someone will make an announcement about the rescue booth and silent auction. We had about 45 items for the auction and there were only bids on about 5 of them.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Quote: Sadly not many of the show people ventured over to where I had my table set up and the show ended several hours earlier than expected. I am going back for part of the day tomorrow and I am going to try to set up closer to where all the action is and see if someone will make an announcement about the rescue booth and silent auction. We had about 45 items for the auction and there were only bids on about 5 of them.


Sorry it didn't work out as well as you had hoped. Never give up, keep trying different ways until you get the outcome you are looking for, and let me know if there is anything I can help with in the future.


----------

